# first smoke cheese  with new AMNPS



## jrod62 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got my AMNPS from Todd few weeks ago. put a pork belly in a ten day brine.

going to smoke it Sunday. I wanted to try out the  AMNPS before smoking the belly.

so went out and got some cheese (  pepperjack and sharp chedder) .

started the AMNPS with "weber lighter cubes". they work great !!!!

let it burn 10 minutes . then blow it out . close the lid and let it do it thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






smoking the cheese with some Maple







read on SMF that using the cubes is a easy way to start the AMNPS







 only smoking for 4 hours so only put in 2 rows . will see how long that last.







 pepperjack and sharp chedder.

WHAT I HAVE TO WAIT 2 WEEK BEFORE I CAN EAT SOME !!!!!!!!        that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











 lit this bad puppy up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the cube works great.







 using my offset so got the intake open all the way put the AMNPS next to the opening in the main chamber.

cheese above it . I move the cheese closer over the AMNPS before closing the lid.







 smoking and doing its thing.

the dogs love when im out smoking. they love to run around the backyard.







 Todd, the AMNPS is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





will post the finish pictures when its done.


----------



## grahd (Feb 18, 2012)

Lots of luck, looking forward to the "Cheese-View" when all done







Waiting in anticipation!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 18, 2012)

went out to check on the cheese and the AMNPS had went out . so I open the firebox door and restarted the

AMNPS again . this time I started two rows. this time it stay lit. Just needed more air flow.

cheese been on about 3 1/2 hours .  another half hour and going to take it off . then put in a foodsaver bag.

let it sit for 2 weeks.







poor man outdoor kitchen.

the little smoker has some *pulled pork chili *in it . about 5 more hours and it will be done.







thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, on my offset, I leave the vents open to be sure enough air for my AMNS.

Poor pup in jail?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks great and making me hungry


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is what *NOT TO DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I check on the cheese had about 30 minutes to go on smoking them. nice smoke coming from AMNPS

so i move the cheese closer to the AMNPS thinking it will get more smoke. went out to take cheese off

and this is what i found. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  half of the block of cheese melted.!!!!!!. I was able to save the other half. 

call myself a few bad names!!!!!! 

next time cheese will be far far away from the AMNPS.

guess i can't call this "cold smoking" anymore.

*




*

this is what I was able to save from my melt down. going to wait 3 weeks before eating them.

hope i can make it 3 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*




*
 

put pork belly on this morning . can't wait until it finish.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118052/first-time-smoking-bacon#post_774497


----------



## boardpuller (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry about the melt. Whem I use my offsey to cold smoke, I put the AMPS in the fire box on the grilling rack.

     
	

		
			
		

		
	







     The smoke flows


----------



## ronrude (Feb 19, 2012)

I did my cheese and bacon just setting the AMNPS in the coal grate of my Weber gill and putting the meat or cheese to the far side on the top rack.  I didn't have any problems, but it was about 35 degrees F.  I guess I had better put it in my offset or MES for warmer weather smokes.  Thanks for the education.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about the cheese Ed, but the chili looks incredible!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry that the cheese went all melty on ya but that chili looks great


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would have been fine on the cheese if in the last half hour i didn't move it closer to the AMNPS.

over thinking,  that it would get more smoke if it was closer.

I did move it to the firebox for the bacon im doing today. and went out and got more cheese to

put on with the bacon. but this time the AMNPS is in the fire box and the cheese is way on the other

side of the smoker by the exaust vent.

why I didn't start with the AMNPS in the fire box to start with I have no idea !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and my wife loved the pulled pork chili. ( i hate chili so i don't know how good it is)

if the wife happy eddie happy


----------



## thin blue smoke (Feb 19, 2012)

I have made my fair share of chili, but have never thought of pulled pork chili.

Is that the only meat you put in yours? I will definitely make this next cold spell.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thin Blue Smoke said:


> I have made my fair share of chili, but have never thought of pulled pork chili.
> 
> Is that the only meat you put in yours? I will definitely make this next cold spell.


yes the pulled pork is the only meat in the chili. here a link to some chili i made.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117089/pulled-pork-chili-and-2-butts-on-the-smoker-today


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops on the Cheese :(


----------

